# Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????



## pando (30. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum und brauche mal Eure Hilfe. 
Ich möchte einen kleinen Bachlauf anlegen, habe auch schon mit dem ausgraben und aufschütten begonnen. 
Er wird ca. 4,50 lang und 1,o breit. 
Ich habe als Abschluß eine Mörteltonne von 90 Liter. 
Jetzt zum 1. Punkt, hat jemand Fotos für mich, so als kleine Hilfe wie er aussehen könnte. Vielleicht auch während des Bauens. 
2. Sollte man die Erde nochmal mit Beton ausgießen? 

und ganz, ganz wichtig -----

Jetzt wissen wir nicht wie tief der Kübel in die Erde muß. Sollte er bündig mit dem normalen Erdreich sein oder eher tiefer. Wenn tiefer fallen doch die Steine immer rein, oder? 

Gruß Maria


----------



## Dodi (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll inKübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo Maria

und herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Soweit ich weiß, nehmen hier viele für einen Bachlauf Folie zum auskleiden oder er wird betoniert und anschließend mit der sog. Dichtschlämme eingestrichen - die gibt es im Baumarkt.

Z. B. der Werner02 hier aus dem Forum dichtet alles mit Dichtschlämme - vielleicht meldet er sich noch.

Von dem Kübel würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Stückchen über die Erde "herausgucken" lassen und den Rand nachher mit Steinen o. ä. kaschieren.


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll inKübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo Maria,

Willkommen im Forum. 

Die Mörtelwanne ist der Abschluß, wo die Pumpe ihr zu Hause bekommt, richtig?

Ich würde den Bachlauf so bauen, wie Dodi es vorgeschlagen hat, als letzte Stufe vor dem Kübel aber eine Steinplatte fast in Waage (leicht nach vorn geneigt) einbauen. Wenn man dann noch die Seiten mit Steinen und Mörtel abdichtet, kann das Wasser nur noch über den Stein in den Kübel. 

Die Folie sollte bis zum Kübel reichen. Evtl. noch ein kurzes Stück hineinhängen. 
Allerdings ist dort Vorsicht geboten (eine Kontrolle, bei Wasserverlust sollte halbwegs möglich sein), denn es könnte mit der Zeit auch ein Docht entstehen, der Dir den Kübel leer zieht.


----------



## pando (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll inKübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo nochmal,

die Bachbreite, Fertigmaß ist ca. 50cm breit, nicht 1 Meter.

Gruß MAria


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll inKübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo Maria,

Du solltest auf jeden Fall mit Staustufen/Becken bauen, sonst fehlt Dir zuviel Wasser im Kübel, bevor selbiges wieder unten (bei der Pumpe) angekommen ist.
Oder Du nimmst gleich ein größeres Endgefäß/Plastikteich/Folienteich.

Den könnte man auch noch hübsch mit einer Randbepflanzung gestalten!


----------



## pando (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank erstmal für Deine Mühe mir zu helfen. 

Ich habe mich entschlossen die Breite noch zu reduzieren, ich bin mir unschlüssig wie breit es ohne Folie sein müßte, es steht meist so ca. 75cm, da es durch Folie und Steine noch enger würde.

Ich stell morgen mal ein Foto ein, wie ich es jetzt angeordnet habe.
Hoffe das es so einigermaßen ok ist.

Gruß MAria


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll inKübel fliesen - WIE ?????*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Maria,
> 
> Du solltest auf jeden Fall mit Staustufen/Becken bauen, sonst fehlt Dir zuviel Wasser im Kübel, bevor selbiges wieder unten (bei der Pumpe) angekommen ist.
> Oder Du nimmst gleich ein größeres Endgefäß/Plastikteich/Folienteich.



Das ist genau das, was ich mir vor 2 Tagen auch gedacht habe.  

Die 90 Liter Spießbütt ist zu klein.
(Ich hab das irgenwo schon mal gelesen;- ich weiß aber nicht mehr wo)

Wenn, dann müßte da ein 300 Liter Faß verbuddelt werden.

Mit den 90 Litern geht es technisch nicht


----------



## Frank (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hi,

es geht vllt. schon. Allerdings muss sie während die Pumpe läuft Wasser nachfüllen.
Naja, und was passiert wenn man die Pumpe dann mal ausstellt, braucht man nicht weiter erläutern.  

@ Maria

Wenn du so ein kleines "Sammelbecken" verwendest, besteht immer die Gefahr, das du entweder zu wenig Wasser hast, oder dir, im Falle eines abstellen der Pumpe, dein Mörtelkübel überläuft. 
Das Behältnis sollte schon etwas größer sein, oder so bauen wie von Annett beschrieben.


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Moin,

da auch irgendwo in dem System noch ein paar Pflanzen Platz finden sollten, damit nach 2 Wochen kein grünes Wasser plätschert... hätten die Staustufen einen weiteren Sinn.
Ich persönlich finde so einen Wasserlauf mit Stufen sowieso besser, denn dort sieht man an der Überlaufkante wenigstens das Wasser. Wenn es nur eine Schräge runtersaust... :?
Dann hat man bei der Schräge auch noch das Problem der Befestigung von Substrat/Kieseln etc. Die kann man auf einer Schräge nur festkleben.. oder gleich die Steinfolie verwenden. :?
Auch ned mein Fall....

Vielleicht sagt Maria uns mal, wie das am Ende eigentlich aussehen soll. Meist hat man ja schon eine Vorstellung davon.


----------



## pando (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe vier Staustufen mit eingebaut, habe es auch schon mal ausprobiert, das Wasser bleibt gut drin stehen.
Ich habe aber auch bedenken wegen dem Kübel. Ich hätte den Kübel voll gemacht und die Staustufen - aber ob das ausreicht ?????

Kann ich es einfach größer ausgraben und ohne Kübel, nur mit Folie machen?

Dann bricht mir aber doch alles in das ausgehobene Loch.

Oh HILFE ich glaube ich mache alles wieder zu und lasse es bleiben. Irgendwie hatte ich mir das etwas einfacher vorgestellt.

Gruß MAria


Ich schau jetzt mal nach einem Teichbecken für 140 liter, hoffe das reicht dann. Habe leider nicht viel Platz, kann also kein größeres stellen.


----------



## pando (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

nochmal ich, wollte noch das Foto nachreichen, kann es aber nicht mehr eingeben.
Kann mir da auch jemand behilflich sein.


----------



## pando (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo Annett,

wollte das Foto einstellen, finde aber keine Möglichkeit mehr. Ich bin halt wirklich ein Forum Neuling.

Gruß MAria


----------



## Dr.J (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo Maria,

lege es einfach hier in einem neuen Beitrag ab und ich verschiebe es dir dann. Beiträge sind nach 15 min nicht mehr editierbar.


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*



			
				pando schrieb:
			
		

> Oh HILFE ich glaube ich mache alles wieder zu und lasse es bleiben. Irgendwie hatte ich mir das etwas einfacher vorgestellt.
> 
> Gruß MAria




Nu warte mal Maria  

Sicher kannst du das mit Teichfolie auslegen und es bricht dir auch nix ein.
Einfach ein paar hundert Liter ausbuddel;- oder aber ne 300 Liter Regentonne verbuddeln.

Dann klappt das auch


----------



## pando (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo, wollte mich nochmal melden, der Bachlauf ist fertig, ich freue mich.

Leider habe ich ein Problem mit dem Wasser, es ist schon ziemlich schmutzig also algig.
Ich habe drei Wasserpflanzen reingestellt, gibt es noch einen Trick?

Anbei die Bilder.
Liebe Grüße MAria


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf soll in Kübel fliesen - WIE ?????*

Hallo Maria,

was für Pflanzen sind es denn und in welchem Substrat sind sie gepflanzt?
Wenn das Wasser grünlich wird, dann hast Du zuviele Nährstoffe im Wasser und da helfen dann nur nochmehr Pflanzen... z.B. auch __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest. Entsorgen kann man das zuviel gewordene immer.... und damit sind auch die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich.

Auf Deinen Bildern sieht man am Bachlauf noch überall die Folie - gefällt Dir das so?
Wenn noch genug Folie dran ist, kann man das auch noch ändern.. in der Natur gibts ja auch keine Folie zu sehen. 
Vermutlich ist der "Wall" über den die Folie gezogen wurde, nur aus Erde... das wird dann eh nicht besonders lange halten.
Jetzt ist die Randbepflanzungen noch nicht richtig eingewachsen und Du kommst gut ran - später macht das dann richtig Arbeit und ist einfach nur ärgerlich.


----------

